# Pinarello FV4 Carbon Mountain Bike



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

The carbon mountain bikes Pinarello have been making as of more recent have the same asthetics and performance quality of their high end road frames. There are rumors of a 29er frame (to be made for bcf team) but that is yet to be one that i have seen. This is a FV4 which is a 46hm-3K carbon frame. Sid XX fork, Sram x9 10 speed and Crossmax ST tubeless wheelset.


----------



## PsychoMike (Apr 15, 2011)

how much for frame only? stock?


----------



## Dogma537 (Sep 10, 2011)

A Pinarello mountain bike lol hilarious


----------

